# Embroidery Machine forum ?



## Lin19687 (Jan 6, 2019)

I am having a hard time finding an Embroidery Machine forum like this one.
The ones I have found are not geared toward machine work, mostly hand work.  Or they are an older style forum and not much activity on it.  Hard to hear about which threads to use or backing or what have you when the posts are almost 8 years old 

I would love to buy a machine that is both Embroidery and sewing.  Looking at a Brother machine but want to read up and learn more. Was going to buy a book at Barnes & Noble but there was none.  No magazines either, nor at Joann's, Michaels ... . 

So if you could suggest one that would be great, TY .


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 6, 2019)

I don't know about a recommendation, as I don't use a embroider machine myself, however, my mom has a dual brother machine and she loves it. She uses it every day, and can make some gorgeous things with it.
I know you are looking for more than that, but that's my .02 for you Hopefully someone else will chime in with some more information that will be more useful for you.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 7, 2019)

@jcandleattic  That is what I am looking for !  I am looking at the Brother SE625 (or 600, it just doesn't come with extra CD of designs).  I would like to do some sewing too so I wanted both.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Jan 7, 2019)

I belong to this sewing forum which has a section for machine embroidery.

https://www.quiltingboard.com/forum.php

My dh bought me a Janome 300e (stand alone embroidery machine) 12 years ago when we moved from CA to KY.
I am still using it; although much less frequently, as all my kiddos are grown now.
I've had lots of fun with that machine--I've even used it in some of my quilts.

Most of my sewing machines (ahem-yes, I do admit to having multiple- lol   are Janome or Kenmore made by Janome, but I do have a Brother that I purchased a couple of years ago to take when we travel.  It has been a great little machine)

Hope this helps!

Janelle


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 8, 2019)

@JanelleTrebuna TY, I didn't even think to look at any of the quilting boards.  And this is good too as I would like to do a quilt or 2   I tried to do one eons ago and I got all the little pieces cut.  hand sewn a few blocks then time got away from me


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Jan 8, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @JanelleTrebuna TY, I didn't even think to look at any of the quilting boards.  And this is good too as I would like to do a quilt or 2   I tried to do one eons ago and I got all the little pieces cut.  hand sewn a few blocks then time got away from me


Its a lovely board--with wonderful helpful and encouraging people and lots of inspiring pictures. 
I'm Janelle Trebuna on there, as well.  (not very imaginative with my name- lol)


----------



## Earle57 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello from New Jersey.  Have been a member here for 5 yrs and yes... I do just read the forums and never reply to any but today I found this conversation and had to reply.  I also make cp and hp soap and have a PR-1000 Brother embroidery machine.  I do a lot of business for my local oil refinery in my town.  I am also a member of a group for embro machines but off hand can’t remember the name.  If you google pr-1000 embroidery machine groups, you should find it easily. Been a member of that group for 10 yrs.  you have to be approved to join.  They are very informative. Great bunch of people.  Good luck!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks !


----------



## melinda48 (Jan 9, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I am having a hard time finding an Embroidery Machine forum like this one.
> The ones I have found are not geared toward machine work, mostly hand work.  Or they are an older style forum and not much activity on it.  Hard to hear about which threads to use or backing or what have you when the posts are almost 8 years old
> 
> I would love to buy a machine that is both Embroidery and sewing.  Looking at a Brother machine but want to read up and learn more. Was going to buy a book at Barnes & Noble but there was none.  No magazines either, nor at Joann's, Michaels ... .
> ...


I have a BabyLock Destiny that I love! Works flawlessly every Time and made in St. Louis, MO. You might check out some of the machine embroidery groups on MeWe. No drama, just good folks discussing machine embroidery. Also, look into Embrilliance (it is a web-based embroidery program that works cross-platform ( both Windows and macs).


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 9, 2019)

TY, I just got My Editor for now.  It was free.  I only did it because I got 3 free patterns that I wanted to see how to save on my computer.

For some reason it only lets me save them to the section ,  User, Lin .  Will not let me make a separate file on my desktop to save to 
But I have not really played with it yet.  This one site allows 3 free a week so I just picked 3.  I don't even have the machine yet lol

I will check out MeWe.

Do you know of a CD I can buy with a ton of Patterns on it? I'm having a hard time finding it, they have really bad reviews or maybe they don't exist ?


----------



## nonna oakie (Jan 10, 2019)

I have had 3 BabyLocks.   But I finally bought a Husqvarna Designer _I_
which I like a lot more.  I was always having mechanical problems with the others.  I just looked at my invoice, I purchased Sep. 2008.  Never had it worked on.  Now one is probably  the price of my 1971 home.


----------



## Prysm (Jan 10, 2019)

Search patternreview forum   they have about every aspect of sewing shown there, and reviews of various machines, including embroidery machines.  Mine is a Janome 300E


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 10, 2019)

I have been on Patternreview for a couple days now.  Lots of great info.
I also started to watch some videos to freshen up on sewing.   Have not done that in ages when I had my Mum's old Singer.  from the 60's


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 17, 2019)

SCORE !!!

Just got that machine I listed above for $99 !!   I just saved $280


----------



## zanzalawi (Jan 17, 2019)

THATS some shopping! wow, what a deal @Lin19687


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Jan 18, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> SCORE !!!
> 
> Just got that machine I listed above for $99 !!   I just saved $280


Whoo Hoo!!!  Congrats & enjoy 

Janelle


----------



## Prysm (Jan 18, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> SCORE !!!
> 
> Just got that machine I listed above for $99 !!   I just saved $280



Amazing deal.  Good shopping! and Congratulations.


----------



## melinda48 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> I am having a hard time finding an Embroidery Machine forum like this one.
> The ones I have found are not geared toward machine work, mostly hand work.  Or they are an older style forum and not much activity on it.  Hard to hear about which threads to use or backing or what have you when the posts are almost 8 years old
> 
> I would love to buy a machine that is both Embroidery and sewing.  Looking at a Brother machine but want to read up and learn more. Was going to buy a book at Barnes & Noble but there was none.  No magazines either, nor at Joann's, Michaels ... .
> ...


I have a BabyLock Destiny II and love it! It is a dual purpose machine. Go toMeWe (it’s like Facebook but better) . There is an embroidery machine group there. There are also several on Facebook. I would recommend a Viking, Bernina, or BabyLock. Just be sure to buy from a reputable dealer for free lessons and for follow-up care.


----------



## Jill B Blasius (Feb 7, 2019)

@Lin19687  I get emb files very reasonably priced from emblibrary.com, they have thousands of files. They also own urbanthreads.com, more modern emb designs. They are both instant downloads - instant gratification! If you join their mailing groups, you get special deals (10 files for $20, $1.99 for any file, bogo, etc...) I have always had great success with their files. I also buy the occasional file from Etsy - ex, my son wanted some Supernatural stuff emb on the back of a jean jacket, tshirts, etc...

I had a Brother Project Runway LB6800 which only did 4x4" max size hoops, used it for 7 years on putting little "logo" things on clothing (ducks, deer, moose, etc...) but I outgrew it. I kept trying to do "patches" and the machine couldn't open/understand the files. I had no idea why, until after I sold it. Each machine has a maximum number of stitches in a file it can understand. If your machine has a problem reading the file, it may be beyond your machine's maximum.

I sold the Brother and got a Singer EM200 (embroidery only), which does up to 6x10" hoops. (I work at Joann so I got a sale deal + employee discount [1/2 price].)

My main reason for upgrading was I use it to "long arm" quilts (_not_ _QAYG_)! At a minimum of $250 a pop (_minimum_) to get one full size quilt long armed, I made my purchase cost back on the savings after 3 quilt tops. For that I use E2E embroidery, http://www.ameliescott.com/ which I have bought several CD's of files (at Nancy's Notions, cheaper than direct from Amelie).

This was my first quilt (queen size!) I did on the emb machine. 150 hoopings... Takes longer to do the quilting than making the quilt though!


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 8, 2019)

@Jill B Blasius   That one is Lovely !!!
I grew up seeing Big Fat Stuffed quilts in Vermont. the "quilting" itself is not an issue.  I just don't like the 'flat' quilts.  SO I am hoping to do the top part maybe with some quilting patterns on it, then making the inside fluff and backing.

I bought the Brother SE625.  Almost bottom of the line machine and only 4x4 hoop but I don't have a budget for more. but I wanted both sewing and embroider 

When you say $250 for the quilting, are you talking about the thread purchase amount ?


----------



## Jill B Blasius (Feb 8, 2019)

> When you say $250 for the quilting, are you talking about the thread purchase amount ?



Yes. A few local ppl chg so much by the inch=$100 for the quilt 68x72, $25 for setup on the machine, $25 for thread, $X for the desity of stitching, they prefer you use their batting for $20, $25 for tying off/triming thread, $50 to sqr up the quilt and sew the binding. My MIL can get an entire quilt done for $80, incl the batting! But she's in a rural area in MI.


----------



## mel_silvis (Feb 5, 2020)

Lin19687 said:


> @Jill B Blasius   That one is Lovely !!!
> I grew up seeing Big Fat Stuffed quilts in Vermont. the "quilting" itself is not an issue.  I just don't like the 'flat' quilts.  SO I am hoping to do the top part maybe with some quilting patterns on it, then making the inside fluff and backing.
> 
> I bought the Brother SE625.  Almost bottom of the line machine and only 4x4 hoop but I don't have a budget for more. but I wanted both sewing and embroider
> ...



Stuck upon this thread accidentally, Lin, but how's it going?
From my experience "hybrid" machines are way too easy to outgrow, still Brother is a good choice! I still have a Brother PE770 that I love. It has a 5x7 as the largest hoop, with a 5x12 repositional hoop. I love it, and it does everything I need it to do. Also you can almost always resize designs you would like to use, for instance using Embird.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi 
I h ave not done an embroider yet, but have been quilting with it, well sewing.  Bought a walking foot super cheap and make s difference.
Only issue I have, before the walking foot,  is that it seems to push the fabric to the left.  Not sure why.  I am new so I thought it was that or that I was using flannel but it does it with cotton too.  I didn't pay enough attention on the walking foot since it was a quilt for my son.  He won't care if it is a bit wonky like me


----------



## mel_silvis (Feb 9, 2020)

Lin19687 said:


> Hi
> I h ave not done an embroider yet, but have been quilting with it, well sewing.  Bought a walking foot super cheap and make s difference.
> Only issue I have, before the walking foot,  is that it seems to push the fabric to the left.  Not sure why.  I am new so I thought it was that or that I was using flannel but it does it with cotton too.  I didn't pay enough attention on the walking foot since it was a quilt for my son.  He won't care if it is a bit wonky like me



Thanks for your reply Lin!
Glad you're ok with this, still I've been in a similar situation before, and found out that it wasn't the walking foot.
Funny thing, that this happened to the same machine I've mentioned.



mel_silvis said:


> Brother PE770



In the end it was the bar that the foot was clamped to - it was slightly out of alignment, so I re-adjusted the bar and all was well.
Also it _could be_ flannel, after all I once had a machine that was extremely picky when working with thin materials - it has even puckered the top layer at times. But it worked perfectly on thicker materials! So I hope you'll be able to figure this out. 

Do you have any photos to share?


----------



## logaskeke33 (Jun 1, 2020)

There is a website that reviews the products of the machine-like embroidery machine, sewing machine, etc. You can visit here the one of the best websites.


----------



## melinda48 (Jun 1, 2020)

Lin19687 said:


> I am having a hard time finding an Embroidery Machine forum like this one.
> The ones I have found are not geared toward machine work, mostly hand work.  Or they are an older style forum and not much activity on it.  Hard to hear about which threads to use or backing or what have you when the posts are almost 8 years old
> 
> I would love to buy a machine that is both Embroidery and sewing.  Looking at a Brother machine but want to read up and learn more. Was going to buy a book at Barnes & Noble but there was none.  No magazines either, nor at Joann's, Michaels ... .
> ...


I have a BabyLock Destiny II and love it! It is both a sewing and embroidery machine. I have not had one minute of trouble with this machine.



Lin19687 said:


> TY, I just got My Editor for now.  It was free.  I only did it because I got 3 free patterns that I wanted to see how to save on my computer.
> 
> For some reason it only lets me save them to the section ,  User, Lin .  Will not let me make a separate file on my desktop to save to
> But I have not really played with it yet.  This one site allows 3 free a week so I just picked 3.  I don't even have the machine yet lol
> ...


I use Embrilliance. It is a web-based cross-platform app. What I love about it is that you buy the modules as you need them so there is no huge outlay of money. Unless you want to do so. It is a versatile, robust app.


----------



## Dibennett (Oct 6, 2020)

Lin19687 said:


> I am having a hard time finding an Embroidery Machine forum like this one.
> The ones I have found are not geared toward machine work, mostly hand work.  Or they are an older style forum and not much activity on it.  Hard to hear about which threads to use or backing or what have you when the posts are almost 8 years old
> 
> I would love to buy a machine that is both Embroidery and sewing.  Looking at a Brother machine but want to read up and learn more. Was going to buy a book at Barnes & Noble but there was none.  No magazines either, nor at Joann's, Michaels ... .
> ...


I just bought a Husqvarna Jade 35 a month or so ago, I am a quilter, bag maker and have done a few machine embroideries now with the new machine.  I just finished up some Sunshine crossbody bags using pleather and it handled the bulk really well.



Lin19687 said:


> @Jill B Blasius   That one is Lovely !!!
> I grew up seeing Big Fat Stuffed quilts in Vermont. the "quilting" itself is not an issue.  I just don't like the 'flat' quilts.  SO I am hoping to do the top part maybe with some quilting patterns on it, then making the inside fluff and backing.
> 
> I bought the Brother SE625.  Almost bottom of the line machine and only 4x4 hoop but I don't have a budget for more. but I wanted both sewing and embroider
> ...


$250 is a cost to have the finished quilt machine quilted by someone who has a long arm quilting machine which is what Jill was mentioning above.


----------



## RenaBarrows (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi, you can find the most renowned embroidery forums by just searching for it in Google, but for your easiness here are the list of top embroidery forums, where you can get any type of embroidery and sewing help.
1- Embroideries
2- Quiltingboard
3- T-shirtforums, etc.

When talking about the embroidery machine that also help you in sewing, then *Brother SE1900* is the right option for you for embroidery and sewing and it will help you to embroider any fabric or hats, caps , towels etc. and meet your embroidery and sewing needs.


----------



## AliOop (Jan 3, 2022)

charlenehughes said:


> no response.


@charlenehughes this is a somewhat older thread that was started in 2019, with the last significant back-and-forth happening in June of 2020. Some of the folks who were part of the earlier conversation haven't been on the forum for a long time, as well. You can usually see that by clicking on their name below their avatar, although not all avatars include this information. 

In any event, when a thread is older, and many of the prior participants have not been on the forum for awhile, it is common that you won't get a response (or at least, not a very fast one). You can see that the last person who posted before you, in April 2021, didn't get any response either. So don't take it personally.  Sometimes these old threads revive, and sometimes they don't. Happy New Year!


----------



## Flipperock (Mar 23, 2022)

You just have to look very attentively for topics where you can discuss embroidery machines. I was in need of more information related to digital embroidery services and the best machines that convert photos in the needed format and I found what I needed here.


----------



## Flipperock (Mar 29, 2022)

You just have to look very attentively for topics where you can discuss embroidery machines. I was in need of more information related to digital embroidery services and the best machines that convert photos in the needed format and I found what I needed here. I wanted to print on my clothes my personal artworks and I found all the necessary information on Custom Embroidery Services - Next Day. Everything is well-explained and they even answered some extra questions I had. For my printed stuff, I have chosen the Brother machine in PES format and the final result was very good. It looked excellent and now I have some pieces of authentic clothing.


----------

